# Trip in northern Spain



## Beno11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm a french rider and I just come back from a 7 days road/bike trip in northern Spain with 2 friends.
We rode especially in the Bardenas Reales desert, in Ainsa Zona Zero, a great place for enduro riding and in the impressive Mont-Rebei Canyon.

Here is the video teaser of the trip:






And here are some photos:

















































I wrote an article in my blog with lot of photos and some videos:
España Bike Trip 2016 ? des Bardenas à Mont-Rebei en passant par Ainsa - I Love Bicyclette

I thought it might interest some of you if you're planning a trip to Europe!

Enjoy your ride!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to Spain in a few weeks and would love to get a ride in. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beno11 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hope you'll have a great trip!


----------

